# I've got a new pretty!!!!!



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I got a new betta yesterday! Just couldn't resist when I saw him in the store. Haven't named him yet...I've told my husband he can name him. Here's some pics! And before anyone says anything, no, I'm not keeping him in that bowl!  That's just what he's in until his new tank is ready.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! I love yellow bettas!! xD Never gotten one though! Never seen a yellow CT either!! I love his shade of yellow!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful CT.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

looks just like my new guy!
Where'd you get him? They may be brothers, got mine at petco in maine


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I got him at a pet store called Pet City in St. John's, Newfoundland. It's the first time I've ever seen a yellow CT. I almost didn't buy him at first because he was all blah at the bottom of his bowl, but then he perked up and started flaring at his neighbour (who was also quite stunning...a lavender/red CT), and I just couldn't resist. He's got himself a funky gill that sticks out, so I'm watching that carefully. Hopefully it'll heal up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!!!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

He's a gorgeous CT!!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

More pics of my pretty boy (still not named...husband's taking forever to name him)!
























And last, but not least, my personal fave so far...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8D I want a yellow one so bad!!! I'd name him Sunshine! =] Or Lolipop! 
Or you could be totally hilarious and name him Yellow Snow! XD Apparently it's a color type on Aquabid now! XD


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Pretty fish  Sonny/Sunny came to my head first if you're wondering what to name him.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty fish! Cheese Cake came to my mind. :lol:


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

He's finally been named!!!!!!! :-D

After much deliberation (and me saying no to lots of the names my husband was suggesting ), we finally agreed on the name Helios! 

YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------

